

NPM MongoDB Session Store for Express and Connect - keithwbacon
https://www.npmjs.com/package/connect-mongo-soajs

======
keithwbacon
MongoDB session store for Express and Connect with full control over mongo
configuration and no race conditions problems - unleashed

------
keithwbacon
[https://github.com/soajs](https://github.com/soajs)

